# Just got the new 2018 Honda Accord sport with road departure mitigation



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

Just got this car last week just came out from Honda Let’s see how it goes I’ll post some pictures


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Let us know how it works for you, especially during crappy weather. Don't take your eyes off the road or else you'll end up like that dead Tesla guy


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Let us know how it works for you, especially during crappy weather. Don't take your eyes off the road or else you'll end up like that dead Tesla guy


Haha nice advise! Thanks 
No Its a good thing though when you get distracted or playing with the phone its vibrates and warns you and pulls you in the middle of the lane immediately..
But rather than that I wont trust it..

Regards ‍♂


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

You bought a $30,000 car to drive for $.60 a mile ??
I got some magic beans for sale. 

Good luck with the car just don't use for Uber


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

In what market does Uber pay enough to even cover the depreciation, let alone full operating cost of a new car?
Breaking even working for Uber in such a situation would be shocking, and earning a profit at or above minimum wage would be almost unimaginable.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Brian-drives said:


> You bought a $30,000 car to drive for $.60 a mile ??
> I got some magic beans for sale.
> 
> Good luck with the car just don't use for Uber





Sal29 said:


> In what market does Uber pay enough to even cover the depreciation, let alone full operating cost of a new car?
> Breaking even working for Uber in such a situation would be shocking, and earning a profit at or above minimum wage would be almost unimaginable.


Guys calm down, He didn't say he is going to use that car to drive Uber (Well if he does I hope it's Select)


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well if he drives it under 12,000 miles per year and keeps it for 10 years, then it maybe worth it.
It's always better to buy a low milage 3 to 5 year old car in excellent condition than to buy a new car unless you have money to burn. I'd much rather buy a used car and invest the money I saved by not buying a new car.


----------

